# CD with autoparts for Altima 1993



## Guest (Sep 3, 2002)

Hello, tell me please, where can I download the CD with Nissan parts (Nissan Altima, 1993, U13).
I live in Russia, and here is a big problem with parts for this car. I am compelled to order spare parts from USA. And tell me plz a few good sites about this car.


----------

